# Paul Gilbert 2008 EuroTour



## DelfinoPie (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted about before, I did search just in case.

I didn't find out about this until yesterday evening 

Tour2008

I like their selection of UK cities, Leeds, Newcastle, London, Manchester, Glasgow..etc...etc...All the decent sized burroughs and then instead of Birmingham (the second biggest city in England) they pick...Dudley!?

Either way I've got my tickets to the Dudley date in November, I'll just have to tolerate the god awful Black Country accent 

Too bad the VIP tickets are sold out pretty much everywhere they seem well worth the money


----------



## hairychris (Aug 1, 2008)

Got my London (non-VIP) ticket already. Shood be good.


----------



## Zak1233 (Aug 1, 2008)

i was so gutted that i bought a normal ticket and THEN the VIP's came out, was gna get oen but they sold out too fast, oh well its still gna be amasing


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 1, 2008)

So, Southampton and Bristol take precedent over Sheffield for a gig?

Does Sheffield smell funny? I know Grimsby smells of fish, but I thought we had got far away enough to not be tarred with that.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll be in London.

Those VIP tickets sound really damn cool!!!

A lesson with the mighty PG? How awesome is that.

You won't see many other people giving out lessons like that - Exactly why I love PG, he's almost a teacher first, guitarist second.


----------

